# Tell me what you think of my ride.



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

I am open to all comments but I would just like to see other peoples impressions. I always get flack on my spoiler but in my opinion it looks good and to each his own but go ahead and critique away

http://www.u-listing.com/is300/carkit.htm


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

No flame intended but why are you posting pics of a Lexus on a BMW BBS? You might get a better response on a Lexus site.

As I said, no flame intended,
Haus


----------



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *No flame intended but why are you posting pics of a Lexus on a BMW BBS? You might get a better response on a Lexus site.
> 
> As I said, no flame intended,
> Haus *


from original post



> I would just like to see other peoples impressions[/qutoe]


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Here he comes, here comes Speed Racer
He's a demon on wheels
He's a demon and he's gonna be chasing after someone
He's gaining on you so you better look alive
He's busy revving up the powerful Mach Five
And when the odds are against him and there's daaangerous work to do
You bet your life Speed Racer's gonna see it through 
Go Speed Racer
Go Speed Racer
Go Speed Racer go 

He's off and flying as he guns the car around the track
He's jamming down the pedal like he's never coming back
Adventure's waiting just aheeeeeeeeaaaaad 

Go Speed Racer
Go Speed Racer
Go Speed Racer Go!



Sorry, but I don't care for your car. The silver grill, the wing, too garish for my tastes. Way off topic post for a 3 series forum too.


----------



## rootkid (Jun 3, 2002)

That car cannot possibly move fast enough to warrant the huge-ass wing you purport to want to install on the trunklid.

I don't understand the rice mentality. Could you please explain it to me? I cannot comprehend what would possess someone to mutilate an otherwise decent-looking car like that.


----------



## pod13 (Dec 20, 2001)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *I am open to all comments *


I saw a car that looked just like yours when I was in Houston last week.

I like the color and the wheels, but that grill looks like you sucked in a chicken coop. You've got to be kidding with that spoiler. 

Oh yeah, the title of your web site is "New Page 1". You want to fix that or you look like an amateur.


----------



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

not really worried about the title of the web page. and I was in Houston about a month ago so you might have seen me then.

also thank for the comments flamers! I just dont see the point in you guys hating when we are all into cars for the love of them. but whatever.


peace


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Removing the bumper reinforcements seems a little dangerous, no?


----------



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

Pete Teoh said:


> *Removing the bumper reinforcements seems a little dangerous, no? *


yah it can cause the airbags not to go off in a crash.. I am working on getting the euro bars to fix this problem. so hopefully i wont die untilll then..


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *also thank for the comments flamers! I just dont see the point in you guys hating when we are all into cars for the love of them. but whatever.*


I hate to even waste the time posting this but... you came to a BMW board and posted pics of your moded Lexus. Many here aren't even into moded BMW's (at least in the purely aesthetic sense) let alone a moded Lexus. Did you expect people to rave about your mods here? I'm sure it is (was?) a fine car and all, but I don't quite comprehend the motives or expectations you had going into this. You asked for opinions and they respectfully (for the most part) gave them to you. Did you want them to lie? :dunno:

Please explain.

--SONET


----------



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

SONET said:


> *
> I hate to even waste the time posting this but... you came to a BMW board and posted pics of your moded Lexus. Many here aren't even into moded BMW's (at least in the purely aesthetic sense) let alone a moded Lexus. Did you expect people to rave about your mods here? I'm sure it is (was?) a fine car and all, but I don't quite comprehend the motives or expectations you had going into this. You asked for opinions and they respectfully (for the most part) gave them to you. Did you want them to lie? :dunno:
> 
> Please explain.
> ...


i did come here for comments but I expected maybe a little more grown up response than a bag of rice and other crap. If you dont like something then say and say what you think needs to be done to fix it in your eyes. I am very open to opinions. And I came to the bmw forum to get outside views b/c i know bmw people hate lexo people but Im a lover not a hater.. 

anyways.. peace


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *i did come here for comments but I expected maybe a little more grown up response than a bag of rice and other crap. *


You have to admit - the bag of rice was pretty funny.

I had (still have, the sale fell thru - ack!) an older Supra with modified exhaust and TT Supra wheels... had I kept it I was planning on changing the license plate to 'OLDRICE' (it's still available in Calif., I checked!). The fact that it is white would have made it that much more authentic. 

My point is, if _you_ like it that's all that matters. Why worry so much about what other people think? Make it the way you want it to be and enjoy it, it's _yours_. :thumb:

Anyhow, best of luck...

--SONET


----------



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

SONET said:


> *
> You have to admit - the bag of rice was pretty funny.
> 
> I had (still have, the sale fell thru - ack!) an older Supra with modified exhaust and TT Supra wheels... had I kept it I was planning on changing the license plate to 'OLDRICE' (it's still available in Calif., I checked!). The fact that it is white would have made it that much more authentic.
> ...


tru tru tru... i thought about GOTRICE


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *
> 
> tru tru tru... i thought about GOTRICE *


Even better! :lmao:

That would be so classic...

--SONET


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Rex, I would like to apologize for how the people responded to your post. Although you did ask for their opinions, they were rather rude. Then again, look at their post counts; they aren't exactly veterans here either.

Basically, even BMW's with modified exteriors get shit here. All the other BMW boards (E46 Fanatics, DTM Power, etc.) seem to have an obsession with exterior mods, and I bet your car would get at least a few compliments over there. This board is full of track junkies, cleaning-freaks, and generally a much more mature and composed userbase.

BTW, at least your car has some go-fast goodies as well. I hate all-show poseurs...:tsk:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Mystikal said:


> *Rex, I would like to apologize for how the people responded to your post. Although you did ask for their opinions, they were rather rude. Then again, look at their post counts; they aren't exactly veterans here either.*


Oh, hogwash. This guy didn't get flamed, he has been trolling in the hope of getting flamed. It's a flamboyant Lexus with a huge wing on the back. If I were in my teens or 20's, I might like it. I'm not, and I don't.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *
> 
> Oh, hogwash. This guy didn't get flamed, he has been trolling in the hope of getting flamed. It's a flamboyent Lexus with a huge wing on the back. If I were in my teens or 20's, I might like it. I'm not, and I don't. *


As I stated, he *did* _ask_ for our opinions, and got it at full blast. I am in my teens, and it's not in my liking either. I'm saying that just ignoring the post would be a lot better than putting him down.


----------



## rawskyb (Apr 14, 2002)

*I must be missing somthing*

You point blank stated:


> go ahead and critique away


And now there's *****ing about the flames? IMO, a flame is simply a form of critique, so if you don't want them, don't ask for them.

Anyway, that tail is hilarious. There's a guy with a Mustang in the area that is very similar. It's just a stainless steel "handle" on the back of his car. It doesn't match the paint, doesn't match the car, doesn't do anything but draw attention - most of it in the form of laughter.

I guess I don't have anything against individualism, but there's a fine line between a classy modification and junk. I personally don't think this wing is even close to that line but... to each his own.

And as a new BMW owner, I certainly don't have anything against a Lexus. Those were the two makes I considered, though I was looking at the GS line and personally don't care for the IS.

If you can't take the heat, don't go into the kitchen and pour gasline on the floor. Someone's gonna light it....


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

I have little comment, beyond...

Why would you do this to a perfectly good lexus? (and pay extra to have it done.)

You've now got a less safe car, with less resale value, probably less areodynamics (even without the big ass wing). 

The only rationale I can come up with is that the owner seeks to further extend his sense of individuality, though an exterior modification of the car. Trying to stand out was something I did earlier in my life when I had less self confidience, and needed to find exterior ways to define myself, and backfill for the lacking self confidence.

Give him a few years, and hopefully he'll come around.

Now what I don't get is the new fad of 22 inch crome rimmed SUV's....


----------



## pod13 (Dec 20, 2001)

Lexus_Rex said:


> not really worried about the title of the web page.


Ok.



> I was in Houston about a month ago so you might have seen me then.


I might have seen you then, but this was just last week that I saw this car. It was the same color, lowered, similar grill and spoiler. It also had blue turn signals.

The thing that stood out was the grill. I'd never seen one like that before. Maybe its a 'Southern' thing. :dunno:



> also thank for the comments flamers! I just dont see the point in you guys hating


I don't hate your car, and didn't mean to flame. Ok, I admit the chicken coop thing was a little harsh.

The big spoilers on the Supra Turbo and the 911 Turbo look good, but this one just doesn't match the lines in the car... in my opinion.

You have obviously spent a lot of time and money on customizing your car to your taste. I am happy that you enjoy both the process and the product.


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *I am open to all comments *


the only interesting thing in those pics was that blonde...got any more of her? :bigpimp:


----------



## rootkid (Jun 3, 2002)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *
> 
> i did come here for comments but I expected maybe a little more grown up response than a bag of rice and other crap. If you dont like something then say and say what you think needs to be done to fix it in your eyes. I am very open to opinions. And I came to the bmw forum to get outside views b/c i know bmw people hate lexo people but Im a lover not a hater..
> 
> anyways.. peace *


lol... man, if you expected more than a bag of rice, you shouldn't have posted pics of a rice-rocket. 

In short, what is wrong with your car (in my opinion) is completely summed up by the picture of the bag of rice. And I was actually serious about the 'rice mentality' question. I really don't understand why, e.g., people have this obsession to put massive wings on their trunklids when they look absolutely ridiculous and could not possibly have any technical merit on such a car (it just can't go fast enough to make it useful). It's even worse when the wing looks like it costs more than the vehicle it's attached to, but at least in this case the initial car is decent enough.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

List of improvements:

- Remove Altezza badge and Lexus badge while your at it.

- Remove the huge rear wing. 

- Remove the front bumper and replace with OEM spoiler.

- Remove the silver grill and replace with OEM grill.

- Remove the rear license plate frame

- Remove the rear bumper and replace with OEM

Optional: add a set of aftermarket wheels... maybe SSR integrals or something classy.

:thumb:


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

As it's a Sunday and I'm futzing about wasting time at my desk....

Lk, found this after pokin around on Lexus_Rex's www.

Is it the same chick?










(Lexus_Rex, is hangin with the "rice" crowd, has pics of his broken undercar neon, misc pics from contests with dancing ladies, video and sound of his 6' exahust tip. Has a dachund named Yoda?)

Feel free to browse...

http://www.u-listing.com/is300/

Why he figured the BMW audience here would stroke his ego is beyond me...


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Not bad, mesh would look better black and you need some wheels and a drop.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

This looks so much better... (and safer)


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Now THAT looks good! :thumb: :thumb: If the original poster could emulate the good looks of that sedan, then they are in business. 

The OE wheels look good enough but for a bit of differentiation (not that it's needed since IS300's are pretty rare, at least around here) a set of aftermarket rims could be added.


----------



## rawskyb (Apr 14, 2002)

*I'm not so sure....*

There's still some goofy looking hunk of metal on the back-end of that car. Maybe some blue spray paint would help??:dunno: :dunno:

The rest of the car certainly looks much nicer.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *not really worried about the title of the web page. and I was in Houston about a month ago so you might have seen me then.
> 
> also thank for the comments flamers! I just dont see the point in you guys hating when we are all into cars for the love of them. but whatever.
> 
> peace *


Hey, you asked for comments, we gave you comments. Just because YOU don't like the comments we're flamers and haters?

Really, you opened yourself up for this, now deal with it.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: I'm not so sure....*



rawskyb said:


> *There's still some goofy looking hunk of metal on the back-end of that car. Maybe some blue spray paint would help??:dunno: :dunno:
> 
> The rest of the car certainly looks much nicer. *


Nothing a little Photoshop can't fix...


----------



## Trea (Apr 15, 2002)

*The wing is a bit much...*

to each his own I guess


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

* No sir... I don't like it..."*


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Lexus Rex- 

You are indeed a brave person for posting the pics on a BMW site. But I'll tell you what- I would not drive you car or modify mine to look like it but you know what, I like it because you like it.

You are obviously proud of what you drive and proud of the mods you put into it and happy to express yourself through your car.

Life would be quite boring if we all drove brown ford escorts. Happy to see you're having fun doing what you are doing.


----------



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

Don't mean to offend you , but the wing is the worse thing I've ever seen. I don't understand why people do that. :dunno: :thumbdwn:


----------



## asura0s9 (Mar 24, 2002)

eh....i don't mind modded IS300's but....i think the kit u have 

doesn't match the curves of the car too well.....i think it'll look 

much nicer with "smoother" kits.....but as long as u like it it all 

good


----------



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

thanks for the reply's guys....

This is what I am getting tho. BAsically bring it back to stock.. HAHA. That just funny to me b/c I thought it was old cars that people bring back to restore to stock. But anyways thats not what I am going for.

The wing is getting shortend down this week and the side are getting painted. The reason I like the wing is b/c i am a big indy car fan and it just suits my style.

the body kit is a very aggressive one and thats also the way I wanted it.

the grille I really love b/c its not stock. The stock one is really ugly to me and I wanted something to match the lower grille b/c wouldnt it be ugle with 2 differ grilles in the front.


and wheels I am happy with the stock 17's for now maybe some white 19s in the future..

and no i am not scared to put pics in my folder on my site b/c they are there for everyone to look at so the dick that thought he was cool grabbing pics from their isnt b/c its public anyway..

and i like to hear comments from all types of car owners..


old,young,cool,fat,skinny,***s(maybe not them) etc etc etc.


----------



## DISCOBOY1 (Jan 8, 2002)

To be honest, If I was 10 years younger (I'm 30) I would think your car is pretty cool. But myself I would ditch the rear wing, the small OEM lip spoiler looks much better, Drop that ride and get some 19's, Then you wouldn't need a wing like that to get more
attention.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## UrineMachine (Apr 18, 2002)

I may be naive, I may be an idiot, and I may be wrong... but in this image...







url (http://www.u-listing.com/is300/mydyno.jpg)

Does that attempt to show that he is making 850HP? Please explain

PS: It's awesome to see you strapping huge wings on a riced Lexus.... why's it an automatic? Is that the new "in" thing with street racing now?


----------



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

is that all you can think of.. poor automatic.. I feel sorry for queers, getting ur ass packed must suck..


and the dyno sheet i hosted for a joke i pulled on my own forum. you think i would actuall throw out an 850 without the back up..

damn ur a sorry loser


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *is that all you can think of.. poor automatic.. I feel sorry for queers, getting ur ass packed must suck..
> 
> and the dyno sheet i hosted for a joke i pulled on my own forum. you think i would actuall throw out an 850 without the back up..
> 
> damn ur a sorry loser *


You know, most posts in this thread have been pretty friendly and honest toward you. And yet, every post you make in return you have something negative to say.

Actually, everything you have said is a childish insult with horrible language, but the point is still the same. You came to a BMW Forum looking for opinions on a Lexus. When people try to ask you questions or make suggestions, you respond like 05 YearOld.

It was your choice to join this board and post your pictures. If all you are going to do is insult people, then why waste the energy?


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Sorry, but I don't like the fart-pipe, and is the cage in the front meant to keep the hamsters running on their dyno?

Actually, there isn't too much on the Altezza I do like.

The color's pretty nice.:dunno:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

JT - '02 330i said:


> *As it's a Sunday and I'm futzing about wasting time at my desk....
> 
> Lk, found this after pokin around on Lexus_Rex's www.
> 
> ...


I don't think that was the same chick. His site has lots of "stalker" type pictures of girls not knowing they were being photographed....:angel: 

















Maybe him and Nickk from Bimmerfest went to the same photojournalist school.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Four doors + automatic tranny = WHY BOTHER:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey cool!

I think we're gonna get our first banned user!

Ashe????? Jon?????


----------



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

a guy cant defend himself?


and your trying to say you never went to car show and took pictures of the girls? Have you checked if you are male or not?


banned? for what?

lol


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *
> 
> banned? for what?
> 
> lol *


Exceedingly bad grammar and spelling.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Exceedingly bad grammar and spelling.
> 
> *


you forgot taste


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> you forgot taste *


nah...he has none

:eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> nah...he has none
> 
> ...


:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *I feel sorry for queers, getting ur ass packed must suck..
> *


You sound a bit homophobic Rex. Are the stalker pics and silly wing meant to compensate for some inner confusion?

The picture of the girl sunbathing isn't at a car show. It looks like you snuck up behind her at a pool and took a picture of her from behind a tree. Nice picture, but pretty creepy.

Besides being childish, homophobic, creepy and tasteless... you seem like a pretty good guy.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *a guy cant defend himself?
> 
> and your trying to say you never went to car show and took pictures of the girls? Have you checked if you are male or not?
> 
> ...


Sorry Lex-Rex, I can't say as I ever snuck up behind, or climbed precariously out onto my balcony to snap pix of random half naked girls that I've never met so I can post them on the internet. Then again, I've never put fart-pipes, snow plows, or space shuttle wings on my car and taken it to a "show" either. :dunno:


----------



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

thanks man. Yah that girl was laying out at my pool. I have a great view from my window.

By the way have you ever looked at a girls ass walking down the hall or anything? Cause if you havent then your queer but I guess it sucks if you have b/c ur creepy too.. doesnt that just suck..


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *thanks man. Yah that girl was laying out at my pool. I have a great view from my window.
> 
> By the way have you ever looked at a girls ass walking down the hall or anything? Cause if you havent then your queer but I guess it sucks if you have b/c ur creepy too.. doesnt that just suck.. *


You don't think there's a difference between checking out a girl's ass and taking a picture of her in her bathing suit without her knowledge and posting it on the internet?

Of course you don't. Nothing you have posted on this thread gives any indication that you have the maturity or intelligence to draw a distinction.

Your propensity for throwing around slurs ("queer", "***s"), your habit of photographing girls without their knowledge, and the comical way you've decked out an otherwise fine automobile all scream CHILDISH FOOL! Grow up. You have no idea how ignorant you appear.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

LOL, I can't stop laughing :lmao: :lmao:

"Limited Edition Altezza IS300!!!!"


----------



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

E46 in Philly said:


> *
> 
> You don't think there's a difference between checking out a girl's ass and taking a picture of her in her bathing suit without her knowledge and posting it on the internet?
> 
> ...


geeese. ur jumpin on me for taking a picture of a girl. Damn never knew that was such a crime when your 20 in college and its kinda funny to do shit like that. And what is childish on my car the spoiler. Nobody I know likes my spoiler but you know the key word here.. MY SPOILER.. Your a damn idiot for keeping this stupid conversation going with your poor remarks.

btw: didnt this post just livin up the forum!!! hehe


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Guys, don't feed the troll anymore. I just emailed Ashe to get him banned permanently.


----------



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

troll?


wtf did i troll. I like bmw's . You guys are just showing ur tru colors and get mad when i defend myself.

why dont you go cry to your momma


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *
> 
> geeese. ur jumpin on me for taking a picture of a girl. Damn never knew that was such a crime when your 20 in college and its kinda funny to do shit like that. And what is childish on my car the spoiler. Nobody I know likes my spoiler but you know the key word here.. MY SPOILER.. Your a damn idiot for keeping this stupid conversation going with your poor remarks.
> 
> btw: didnt this post just livin up the forum!!! hehe *


College? That's a shocker. Tell us your school - I'm sure they'd appreciate the free plug.

P.S. It's "you're" a damn idiot, you damn idiot.


----------



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

Wow I did not know that this was grammar school.


----------



## Altezza_Tx (Jun 11, 2002)

*well..*

There are certain styles people like and dislike. He did come on here asking what people thought of his car but keep in mind he is also on these forums to join in discussions about BMWs.

The remarks made to him personally are remarks people can make over the internet. You will never hear of someone not being flamed once in a while for his/her modifications to his/her car. The fact is, is that his car was expressed through himself. Bashing him in a way that is innapropriate and "childish", hich was once used in an earlier post, is something he cant deal with only to reply with other harsh remarks.

Anyway im not coming on here to back up Rex nor stir up a fight with BMW considering 75% of my car crew are BMWs, but im just hear to say when commenting on someones car give a little respect. I heard someone say "what did you expect coming on here asking what people think of your car, you obviously came here to start something up."

Well whoever that was you cant judge what his intentions were and the fact that your banning him for kindly asking people what they thought of his car and then throwing completely innapropriate comments at him is absurd. :tsk:

Anyway im not here to cry a river on people should or shouldnt say over the internet...

what do you all think of my car? check sig


----------



## E46 in Philly (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: well..*



Altezza_Tx said:


> *There are certain styles people like and dislike. He did come on here asking what people thought of his car but keep in mind he is also on these forums to join in discussions about BMWs.
> 
> The remarks made to him personally are remarks people can make over the internet. You will never hear of someone not being flamed once in a while for his/her modifications to his/her car. The fact is, is that his car was expressed through himself. Bashing him in a way that is innapropriate and "childish", hich was once used in an earlier post, is something he cant deal with only to reply with other harsh remarks.
> 
> ...


He received exactly the kind of response you will inevitably receive when posting a picture of a car that is of a style ("rice" - for lack of a better word), that is very unpopular on the board in question. He got some slams, and some friendly but unfavorable repsonses. He came back with a childish barrage of insults and things went downhill from there. No big surprise really.

By the way, you're car is nice. I would avoid the stickers, but that's a question of personal taste. You certainly haven't gone overboard like some people


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*Big Wing*

How many horsepower did that wing add?


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: well..*



Altezza_Tx said:


> *
> Anyway im not coming on here to back up Rex nor stir up a fight with BMW considering 75% of my car crew are BMWs, *


Damn, I've been missing out, I don't have a crew.... I have decided to start one today, would anyone like to join my car crew? Not sure what it entails to officially be considered a crew, but I'm sure we can figure it out as we go..:lmao:


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

I'll crew it up. What will we call ourselves?


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Daniel said:


> *I'll crew it up. What will we call ourselves? *


I can't think of a name yet... but we can put big wings on our Bimmers and make our theme song "I Believe I Can Fly".


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I believe I can fly
I believe I can touch the sky
I think about it every night and day
Spread my wings and fly away
I believe I can soar
I see me running (revving) through that open door
I believe I can fly
I believe I can fly
(Oh) I believe I can fly


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Lexus_Rex said:


> *troll?
> 
> wtf did i troll. I like bmw's . You guys are just showing ur tru colors and get mad when i defend myself.
> 
> why dont you go cry to your momma *


Look at your language and your "reaction" to our criticism. If that's not trolling I don't know what is.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: well..*



Altezza_Tx said:


> *
> Anyway im not here to cry a river on people should or shouldnt say over the internet...
> *


"Lexus" and "ENTHUSIASTS" are two mutually exclusive words I guess.

I don't recall BMW owners going to a Lexus board to "back up" his buddies. What is this, HIGHSCHOOL?


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: well..*



The HACK said:


> *
> 
> "Lexus" and "ENTHUSIASTS" are two mutually exclusive words I guess.
> 
> I don't recall BMW owners going to a Lexus board to "back up" his buddies. What is this, HIGHSCHOOL? *


I got your back...


----------



## sshuit (Apr 15, 2002)

May I suggest as a theme song

"Wind beneath my wings?....

I was thinking of seeing how many wings we'd need to acheive liftoff....


----------



## UrineMachine (Apr 18, 2002)

*This is irony*

I saw Lexus_Rex's friend on I-95 today... was cruising in my E34 when all of a sudden I saw this stupid guy (guy, as in like 22 year old, not some 16 y/o stuck with this car) in a camaro with a wing... not a spoiler, a WING. It was like 18" tall and had these huge supports that probably doubled the drag coefficient of the car... Hey rex, I didn't get his number, I'll ask him next time.


----------



## UrineMachine (Apr 18, 2002)

Oh yeah, and unlike Lexus_Rex, pictures on my site are not only legal, but are not shady or otherwise creepy or mysterious. Check them out if you'd care... www.orbitalinternet.net/pics/


----------



## asura0s9 (Mar 24, 2002)

arrr..... guys....lets just drop this.... whats the point in arguing anyway?


----------



## DrAMG (Jun 12, 2002)

looks like his car got tired of the abuse it has been put through, and decided to put an end to its miserable life!
lol 

I drive a Lexus, and I wouldn't post pics of it here. Although it's quite. nice. Aww hell here it is 










Oh and Rex:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Is that an LS 400? A buddy of mine had one (recently traded it in for a '01 740iL) and that was a gem of a luxury car to drive.

Patrick



DrAMG said:


> *I drive a Lexus, and I wouldn't post pics of it here. Although it's quite. nice. Aww hell here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

UrineMachine said:


> *Oh yeah, and unlike Lexus_Rex, pictures on my site are not only legal, but are not shady or otherwise creepy or mysterious. Check them out if you'd care... www.orbitalinternet.net/pics/ *


I don't know man, this one looks like a "D" sneak attack (just kidding)...:lmao:


----------



## UrineMachine (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey come on, my cam misfired and I just uploaded the whole flash card! hehe yeah I am making up stories, I was actually extremely turned on by the EP Henry bricks at the poolside and I didn't think anyone would notice me taking risque pictures of them.


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

UrineMachine said:


> *Hey come on, my cam misfired and I just uploaded the whole flash card! hehe yeah I am making up stories, I was actually extremely turned on by the EP Henry bricks at the poolside and I didn't think anyone would notice me taking risque pictures of them. *


Shoe fetish maybe??? To each their own I guess:dunno: :lmao:


----------



## UrineMachine (Apr 18, 2002)

Haha yeah man, shoes are the best thing in the world this side of... socks. Not many people walk around in just socks though, take what ya can get ya know?


----------



## DrAMG (Jun 12, 2002)

yep LS400. It's a 95. I put the 98 wheels on it, and clear bumper corners. It's a very nice and quiet ride, I like it a lot. Then I have the 98 Mazda 626 to drive to school (b/c v8 in the lexus will slurp gas the way I drive ). But now I'm tired of the Mazda. I can't hit on that one girl driving a new E46 
Nah but seriously, I want a beemer now. I was gonna go and get another benz ( had 3), but it's not sporty enough, so BMW it is! tomorrow I"m going to LA to check out cars. I"ll swing by Cutter on my way.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

no flame intended but it went from a lexus to a rice burner in under 1 day =bawling:


----------

